# Gabelprobleme



## laokoon (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute

ich habe ein Element Race aus dem Jahr 2000. Nun möchte ich meinem Liebling eine neue Federgabel spendieren und habe mich für die Rock Shox Reba SL entschieden. Was meint ihr geht das gut an einem Rahmen der ja eigentlich auf 80mm ausgelegt ist.
Ich fahre halt mehr Touren und mochte, meine Racefeile etwas entschärfen.

G.


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo laokoon,
Reba an Element??? Das ist mal wieder ne neue Varainte zu unserem alten  (Streit)-Thema.

Guckst Du hier:
TALAS an Element 

Aber hüte Dich vor unserem "Bewahrer der kurzen Federwege"  

Grüße aus München
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rainroom (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo laokoon.
80 mm ist das mindeste was da rein darf. das sagt der deutsche Imprteur Bikeaction und auch Rocky Mountain selber. wer was anderes behauptet liegt falsch bzw. hat keine Ahnung von der Materie. lies dir den Threat Talas an Element mit all seinen Links genau durch, und dann weißt du was Sache ist.

Gruss


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Februar 2005)

rainroom schrieb:
			
		

> lies dir den Threat Talas an Element mit all seinen Links genau durch, und dann weißt du was Sache ist.
> 
> Gruss



Genau


----------



## Rai (8. Februar 2005)

das is jetzt aber blöd mit den 80 mm. ich fahr seit 98 ne z1 in meim element race, seit nem jahr ne psylo sl, und der scheissrahmen is immer noch nicht kaputt. ich probiers ja regelmäßig mit diversen touren am lago, aber bis jetzt hat nichts geholfen. vielleicht sollte man seitens der  federwegslemminge und herstellerapostel über enteignung oder zwangszerstörung nachdenken.


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Februar 2005)

rainroom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo laokoon.
> 80 mm ist das mindeste was da rein darf. das sagt der deutsche Imprteur Bikeaction und auch Rocky Mountain selber. wer was anderes behauptet liegt falsch bzw. hat keine Ahnung von der Materie. lies dir den Threat Talas an Element mit all seinen Links genau durch, und dann weißt du was Sache ist.
> Gruss


Posting eines Users im Bike Action Forum namens Rainroom:
Treat TALAS an Element:
------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich fahre seit 2001 ein Element signature und mittlerweile hat sich mein Einsatzgebiet mehr Richtung Enduro verlagert. Ich möchte nun die von mir verbaute RS Duke U-Turn mit max. 108 mm gegen eine Fox Talas mit 90-130 mm austauschen, um bei Downhills mehr passive Sicherheit zu haben. Verträgt der Rahmen das (Stabilität/Geometrie)? desweiteren wollte ich an das Element die Wippen gegen die von einem 02er Slayer austauschen, um auch am Hinterbau mehr FW zu erhalten. Was ist dazu zu sagen? 

Vielen Dank im voraus!
------------------------------------------------------------------
Wenn das mal kein Anzeichen von gespaltener Persönlichkeit ist   

Ich würde unseren Freund rainroom dringend zu einem Arztbesuch raten


----------



## rainroom (11. Februar 2005)

Sehr unauffällig. Hat keine Ahnung, meldet sich im BA Forum unter anderem Namen an , und macht einen auf dicke Hose. armut hat einen neuen Namen: www.all-mountain.de. wenn du kein geld fürn slayer etc. hast, warum benimmst du dich so dämlich? Offensichtlicher gehts ja wohl nicht mehr...Armut zieht seine Kreise...


----------



## luftpumpe (11. Februar 2005)

laokoon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre halt mehr Touren und mochte, meine Racefeile etwas entschärfen.


 solange du die gabel auf 85mm lässt sollte nix weiter passieren und bei "größeren" abfahrten kannst du sie ja auf 100mm stellen aber sonst nein mehr als 85mm würde ich nicht fahren es wird schon seine wahren gründe haben warum Bikeaction und Rocky Mountain "NEIN" sagen, vermute körpergewicht wandert nach hinten vorderrad wird entlastet, rahmengeometrie wird anders belastet und und und ... und als tourer kommste doch mit um 80mm federweg locker über alle wege.


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Februar 2005)

rainroom schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr unauffällig. Hat keine Ahnung, meldet sich im BA Forum unter anderem Namen an , und macht einen auf dicke Hose. armut hat einen neuen Namen: www.all-mountain.de. wenn du kein geld fürn slayer etc. hast, warum benimmst du dich so dämlich? Offensichtlicher gehts ja wohl nicht mehr...Armut zieht seine Kreise...



Das nenne ich wieder mal ein gelungenes Beispiel wie man sich selbst als ernstzunehmenden Diskussions-Partner disqualifiziert.

Bike Action bietet mit dem BA-Tech-Talk-Forum einen Super Service. Man erhält hier schnell und unkompliziert technische Auskünfte aller Art.   Deshalb finde ich es schon etwas grenzwertig wenn jemand wie rainromm Pseudo-Postings in das BA-Forum setzt, welche Beweggründe Ihn auch immer dazu bewogen haben (die Fakten 80mm max. Federweg, waren ja bereits bekannt). 
Die Leute von BA haben Ihre Zeit sicher nicht gestohlen und Anfragen von Leuten die echte Probleme haben werden dadurch später bearbeitet. 

Zur Klarstellung:  
1. Ich bin im Bike Action Forum als All-Mountain registriert und bleibe vor allem bei meinem Postings bei der Wahrheit.  

2. Im Frühjahr baue ich mir einen Slayer Rahmen für die neue Saison auf. Rainroom bekommt exclusiv das erste Foto, versprochen   

3. Danke für den Zusatzlink auf meine Seite. Der geneigte Leser wird auch gleich erkennen, dass ich mir nicht mal einen richtigen Urlaub leisten kann. Reicht bei mir immer nur für Fahradfahren in den bayrischen Alpen, am Lago, in den Dolomiten, oder für ne Alpenüberquerung. Dann dieses alte von Hand zusammengeschweißte kanadische Bike, (von den billigen Komponenten mal ganz zu schweigen).  

Grüße aus München
Tom


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Februar 2005)

@laokoon
Sorry für meine Off-Topic Postings, mußte aber in diesen Fall sein. Wer die Vorgeschichte kennt wird's vieleicht verstehen.
Als Ausgleich möchte ich mal was ernsthaftes zur Diskussion beitragen:
Ich fahre seit zwei Jahren eine Duke U-Turn Gabel (63-108mm) im Element und hab folgende Erfahrungen damit gemacht. 
Bergauf sind die 63mm sehr angenehm und ermöglichen entspanntes Fahren auch noch bei 20% Steigungen.

Auf Singletrails im "Flachland" lasse ich die Gabel konstant auf 80-90 mm eingestellt. Dafür ist, wie luftpumpe ganz richtig schreibt, der Rahmen ausgelegt. Er fährt sich mit 80mm superagil, selbst in den verwinkelsten Trails. Hier fährt sich das Bike mit 108 mm etwas zu schwerfällig.

Die 108mm nehme ich nur bei längeren Abfahrten im Gebirge. Hier hast Du leider aber auch die größte Belastung auf der Gabel. Mein Element-Rahmen hat aber alle heftigen 108mm-Downhills (und das waren viele) seit 2 Jahren klaglos weggesteckt.

Vorher hatte ich eine 80mm-SID im Element und muss sagen, die 2 cm mehr Federweg bringen beim Downhill schon sehr viel. Ob Du das Deinem Rahmen zumuten willst musst Du selbst entscheiden. Ich persönlich halte 100 mm im Element, auch bei Abfahrten, noch für absolut unbedenklich. 
Die Alternative wäre tasächlich ein anderes Bike (oder Rahmen) zu kaufen.


----------



## drul (15. Februar 2005)

Hi, nur ein kleiner Kommentar zum Vergleich mit der SID:
Ich denke, selbst der Wechsel von einer 80mm SID zu einer 85 mm Marzocchi macht gefühlsmäßig ein Plus von ca. 30mm aus, mindestens.

Will sagen, die Charakteristik der Gabel spielt auch einen ganz wesentliche Rolle. Mit einer gut ansprechenden und den zur Verfügung stehenden Federweg auch ausnutzenden Gabel kommt man ggf. auch um eine extreme Erhöhung des nominellen Federwegs (u. damit verbundender Geometrieveränderung) herum

Gruß
drul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

